# Parlantes para amplificador de guitarra?



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola! Que tal?

Mi duda es la siguiente... Me estoy por armar un "combo" para guitarra, con una potencia de 100w RMS, y quería saber qué parlantes puedo ponerle...

La verdad, de parlantes y esas cosas no tengo la menor idea casi, por eso pregunto... Supongo que uno de 10" o 12" estaría bien, y debería ser de 400w (segun tengo entendido, se recomienda que el parlante sea de 4 veces la potencia del amplificador), aunque debo aclarar que mi presupuesto esta un poco ajustado...

La pregunta es, qué parlantes me recomiendan? Me refiero a marca, modelo, etc.. Yo vivo en rosario (argentina, pcia de santa fe) y pregunte en un negocio de electronica lo mismo que estoy preguntando aca, y me ofrecieron parlantes de aproximadamente $100 argentinos... Que se yo... Si tambien pudieran decirme algunos precios como para tener en cuenta me serviria mucho!

Ah, y otra pregunta, la caja para un amplificador de guitarra, va sin la tapa de atras?  Aca yo encontre un "tutorial" sobre como hacer una caja imitacion de un Marshall 1x12", podria hacerla de esa forma?

Bueno, era eso... Ojala alguien pueda responderme!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 3, 2009)

100w mas la distorcion.. se me hace chico un 10" ... la verdad que yo le pondria un 12 o 15" bobina de 3 o 4"" coon bobina bien refrigerada...la distorcion .. acoples y demas ... son verdaderos asesinos de parlantes... y un parlantito de 100 magos lo vas a achicharrar a los 10 minutos.... fijate si conseguis algo de leea... el 12-250 te andaria bien... si no conseguis leea....fijate que sea bueno el parlante... tambien hay que acordarse que la mayoria de las cajas para amplificador son abiertas atras por lo que no tienen amortiguacion el cono .. asi que ni se te ocurra ninguno con ningun tipo de suspencion que no sea la de tela y bien durita...! otro dato para que te suene fuerte es la sensibilidad.. que no se te pase ese dato! un parlante bueno deve tener sobre los 98dB de sensisbilidad. el leea anda en los 102dB jojo... haceme caso y fiate si consegui leea... aunque sean un poco saladitos.. y lo mas complicado es conseguirlo... pero te puedo garantizar que vale la pena,!


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2009)

sos de rosario, ahi esta la fabricca emave, estan sacando parlantes buenos, te recomiendo   
http://www.emave.com.ar/ llama y pregunta el precio, barato no deve salir estoy seguro

saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Bueno, gracias por tu respuesta! Seguramente voy a hacer la potencia de 150w RMS, asi que deberia ser mas grande, no?

Me quedo una duda acerca de la bobina "bien refrigerada"... A que te referis con eso? Como puedo refrigerarla? Yo pensaba hacer la caja como se muestra en el link que puse ahi arriba, una caja de madera, hueca, y supongo que la voy a hacer sin la tapa de atras, porque creo que asi es mejor...

Y acerca de los parlantes "Celestion"? Escuche por ahi que son muy buenos... Te recuerdo que no tengo ni idea sobre parlantes jeje, por eso pregunto..

Muchas gracias de nuevo! Espero que puedan responderme!


----------



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias santixman! Voy a preguntar precio de esos parlantes! Pero, segun lo que dijo gaston_sj, la bobina no es un poco chica? Hice el calculo y mide menos de 3"..

Con ese parlante podria usarlo para el amplificador de 150wRMS?

Muchas graciasss!


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2009)

entendi 100w rms

para 150w reales en 8ohs usa este otro, tiene perno ventilado, y una bobinita mejor que la otra http://www.emave.com.ar/producto.información.php?id=0000033 ya es un 15" 

pero o creo, que con el 12" que te mostre antes, el de 400w y 100db tendrias que andar bien igual

el de 12" tiene un conjunto magnetico de 7kg

saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Buenisimo, mañana mismo llamo a ver a que precio los tienen.. Gracias por tu ayuda!

Lo ultimo que quería preguntar, esta bien si hago la caja como la de este tutorial? Obviamente que si le pongo el parlante de 15" voy a tener que ajustar el tamaño... 
La caja deberia tener tapa trasera? O estar abierta por atras?
Osea, basicamente la caja tendria que tener 100lts de volumen? (en los detalles del parlante de 15" dice: Caja acústica: 100 lts) Porque, si lo importante es que tenga 100lts, las dimensiones de la caja las puedo fijar yo, no?
Alguna otra recomendacion para la caja?

Pregunto mucho porque no tengo idea de esto..

Graciass de nuevo!


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2009)

esa cantiidad de litros es para ganarle mas graves, hacela como qieras, para guirata siempre vienen abieros atras, por que no se nesesita tanto grave hacela abierta, pero te recomiendo que la agrandes un poco ah y che preguntale a los vendedores, que deven saber mas , yo tengo parlantes emave, y tenes parlante para rato, vas y le preguntas dependiendo de la potencia, pero por esa potencia andaria masomenos en lo que te recomendamos, 

ojo decile que son 150w reales no es poca joda

averigua los precios de todos los emave y posteala ya que vas    para saber si estan saladix

saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya les mande un mail a los de emave (porque no queria esperar hasta mañana para llamar jajaja, soy muy ansioso), asi que apenas se contacten conmigo posteo los precios.

En la pagina de emave vi que tienen una linea "Spectrun", que parece ser de menor calidad... La verdad nose, me gustaria saber si alguno de esos tambien sirve para el combo que voy a hacer... Aca dejo el link: http://www.emave.com.ar/categoria.php?id=000017

Igualmente mañana le pregunto a los de emave...

Gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda!


----------



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Uh, tanto? Pero vos decis que un solo parlante como los que yo quiero van a costar mucho? Yo supuse algo de $400, nose... No tengo tanto presupuesto! Jajaja...

Ahora tengo otra duda... Por que suelen usarse cajas con varios parlantes? O sea, cual es la diferencia entre una caja de, por ejemplo, 1x15" y una de 4x10" (por dar dos ejemplos nomas).
Que se gana con usar mas parlantes? Porque yo conozco combos para guitarra de 2x12" (uno al lado del otro..), y despues estan los stacks que tienen cabezal y una o dos cajas de 1, 2 o 4 parlantes...

La verdad no entiendo, podrias explicarme?


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2009)

me pasaron ese precio por una caja armada completa con driver de titanio, un 12  un 15 de los mas caros que tenian, a mi  un 12" me salio algo de 400 mangos, anda tranquilo

saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Ah, buenisimo... Sobre lo de las cajas con varios parlantes no sabes por que es asi? Porque sino, ya que voy a gastar plata, me hago una caja mas grande y le meto mas parlantes.. O me hago otro canal en la potencia y me hago dos cajas separadas... Que se yo...

Gracias por tu colaboracion!


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2009)

en mis 7 años en guitarra , lo que siempre vi y recomiendo es un parlante por amplificador, ademas menos complicacion, armatelo con el 12 o el 15 y listo


----------



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok, gracias nuevamente.. Porai despues pongo un tema en el foro, porque aunque seguramente no voy a usar mas de un parlante (por el $$$$), me gustaria saber que es lo que tiene de diferente..

Apenas sepa te publico los precios! Byes!


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2009)

ok
el tema es asi, si pones varios parlantes vas a tener mas nitides de sonido, siempre y cuando ,los separes crossover mediante, pero para guitarra no es ttan significativo

saludos me voy a dormir son as 2 22 segun mi relog atrasado

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 4, 2009)

Conocés los parlantes Eminence?
Hay fenders que vienen con esos, pueden servirte. Además de ser buenos, son relativamente baratos. En Rosario los vende Oliveira Musical, y acá tenés el listado y los precios: http://www.olimusic.com/ListaPrecio...=Parlantes&mar=Eminence&lin=all&pago=0&init=0

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Feb 4, 2009)

los emave, tienen mas calidad, al oido por expeiencia, ademas la calidad es otra , campana de aluminio fundido ed los emave, contra chapa estampada, ademas de un conjunto magnetico pesadisimo en un emave, encerio, me parece que si vas a gastar una inversion mejor seria la de los emave

saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 4, 2009)

los eminence.. al igual que celestion.. tienen componentes de buena calidad .. pero los de buena calidad son los caros caros.. por que los baratitos son una garcha... campana que parece una lata de atun estampada... bornera asquerosa... imanes flacos.. y demas detalles que hay que tener muy en cuenta... para determinar que un parlante es de buena calidad hay que ver los materiales utilizados ,.. por ejemplo la campana de fundicion de aluminio  las borneras.. cuando son las chapitas pegadas con un carton ala campana es pèsimo.. y bueno los imanes.. hay que tener buen ojo ... ya que por ejemplo los parlantes moon tienen iman razonable.pero la potencia y calidad del mismo es muy baja...por lo cual hacen imanes grandes que engañan .. y parlantes que son una verdadera porqueria. por eso ohay que tener muy en cuenta la sensibilidad del componente.

que la caja tenga 1 o 4 parlantes difiere en el diseño de la caja. ejemplo:uno se impresiona mas cuando ve 4 10" que uno de 15" para la guitarra electrica. cabe destacar que las frecuencias que trabaja el intrumentos son medias bajas,medias y medias altas. en un equipo de guitarra seria mas eficiente 4 parlantes de 10" por que la onda que produce un parlante de 15" es mas "redonda" que los parlantes de 10" los parlantes de 10" son mas sensibles a frecuencias mas altas. y puede hacer la sensacion de que hay mas volumen .... todo depende del bolsillo..las ganas de enquilombarse con 4 de 10"  y arriesgarse .. casi el 50%del resultado final va en el diseño de la caja ..y el amplificador... yo personalmente me quedo con un buen 15" con bobina bien refrigerada y una Buena bobina.. 

la bobina refrigeradas son las que tienen los parlantes que llevan un hueco en el magneto... ese hueco deja entrar/salir aire y realizar una transferencia termica entre la bobina y el aire.. ya que todos savemos que la bobina produce calor... cuando ese calor no es disipado el parlante pierde rendimiento ... y mucho.. 

un saludo .


----------



## marvel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hable con los de Emave:

Emave 12" 250wRMS: $150
Emave 12" 400wRMS: $635
Emave 15" 400wRMS: $650

El vendedor me sugirió el de 12" antes que el de 15", por el uso que le voy a dar.. Dijo que el de 15" tal vez es muy grande.. Y me dijo que con el de 12" 250wRMS andaría bien, ya que la potencia es de 150wRMS..

Ustedes que opinan?

Acerca de los eminence, alguno así me serviría? Son los unicos que encontre que supongo que me servirian, despues encontre mas grandes y mas chicos: (encontre unos que dicen ser especiales para guitarra, pero con suerte llegan a los 150w)
-Parlante 12" 350wt 55 5000hz Delta:
DELTA-12A   Total $ 361,50
SPECIFICATION
Nominal Basket Diameter 12", 304.8mm
Nominal Impedance* 8 ohms
Power Rating
Watts 400W
Music Program 800W
Resonance 55Hz
Usable Frequency Range 54Hz-5kHz
Sensitivity*** 98.3
Magnet Weight 56 oz.
Gap Height 0.375", 9.53mm
Voice Coil Diameter 2.5", 63.5mm
-Deltalite© 2512 Parlante 12" Neodymium:   Total $ 630,50
DELTALITE®-II 2512
SPECIFICATION
Nominal Basket Diameter 12", 304.8mm
Nominal Impedance* 8 ohms
Power Rating
Watts 250W
Music Program 500W
Resonance 37Hz
Usable Frequency Range 48Hz-4kHz
Sensitivity*** 99.9
Magnet Weight 7 oz.
Gap Height 0.275", 7mm
Voice Coil Diameter 2.5", 63.5mm

Por lo que veo, tienen especificaciones similares a los emave, pero son bastaante mas caros.. La diferencia de calidad acompaña a la diferencia de precio?
En un post de Fogonazo, vi que el recomendo la marca "Jahro".. Dijo q son aceptables.. Que opinan de esa marca?


Me gustaria que me dieran sus opiniones y cualquier tipo de recomendacion de ser posible!


Muchas gracias por todo!


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 4, 2009)

en la pagina emave no vi ningun modelo de 12" y 250w, vi uno de 150 y otro de 400w... sin dudas antes que algun eminence de los que mencionas me quedo con emave, a parte que vos vivis por ahi, si tenes algun problema tenes la fabrica ahi te lo arreglan a nuevo si tenes algun drama.
el delta 12a es una mugre, la campana de chapa bornera de baja calidad.. no se ve si es bobina ventilada.. el otro realemente se ve con materiales de buena calidad , personalmente nunca he trabajado con componentes de iman de neodimio... me imagino que deven ser muy buenos en cuanto a rendimiento y peso del mismo,tene en cuenta que ese es de 250wrms. y con la distorcion y un equipo de 150wrms, esta justo justo...tenè en cuenta que a veses tienen que soportar casi corriente continua, ya que en equipos combo no se utiliza compresor,ni crossover y el parlante trabaja a full range. cmo tambien a veses tienen que soportar acoples con frecuencias de aprox 1khz. por tiempo ilimitado... hay locos que les gusta el acople...y eso es jodido. te recomiendo que no te dejes llevar por las marcas ni procedencia de los mismos. por que como veras eminence lo deven vender como yankee o ingles... pero quedate seguro que es chino si made in china,y lo chino generalemente no es muuy bueno.. te sigo recomendando algun emave de potencia equibalente al amplificador.comprate 2 parlantes de 150w que sales 150 pesos .. al final te armas un combo 2x12. y tenes parlantes excelente sin procuparte de que sobre potencia. con esos parlantes andas asegurado. y tenes la garantia de una larga trayectoria si no me equiboco mas de 50 años de experiencia en el rubro de la parlanteria.

saludos.


----------



## marvel (Feb 4, 2009)

Yo tampoco lo vi en la pagina, pero el vendedor con el que hable por telefono me dijo que tenian.. Igualmente voy a ir directamente a la sucursal, y me dijeron que ahi pueden asesorarme y mostrarme las distintas opciones...

Entonces me quedo con los Emave hasta ahora jeje! Ahora me falta ver bien porque, si voy a comprar 2 parlantes y tomarme el trabajo de hacerles una buena caja, capaz hasta me conviene mas hacer una caja de 4x10", no? Segun me dijiste, seria optimo para un amp de guitarra... Voy a ver dependiendo de los precios... En todo caso, si hiciera una caja de 4x10", de cuanto debería ser cada parlante? 75-100w, supongo?


Muchisimas gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 4, 2009)

si tenes ganas de armar el 4x10" seria lo mejor... no te digo que va a sonar tremendamente mejor que 2 12" talvez te suenen mas 2 de 12" que 4 de 10" son cuestiones fisicas y de diseño muy complejas que cada una deve ser estudiada mas personalmente, yo me quedaria  con 1x15" o 2x12" eso es cuestion de gusto mio nomas. vos veras cual te parece mejor... pero si queres hacer buena facha 4 de 10" se ven muy lindos... tene cuidado que el diseño va a parecer un hartke de bajo ... como podras ver en los "mejores amplificador" como los hibridos de peavey vienen 2x12" ya que es el que mejor se adapta alas frecuencias y exigencias de los guitarristas. (no los tomo como dioses del audio... por que estoy seguro que muy pocos saven que es la impedancia) pero hay que reconoser que tienen buen oido....

2x12" no desperdicia nada y si son buenos componentes podes aprovechar al maximo el rendimiento de la etapa de potencia. 

saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok buenisimo! Pero una cosita mas... Me asusta bastante lo que me dijiste respecto a la caja...





> casi el 50%del resultado final va en el diseño de la caja ..


Hay alguna forma especial de hacerla? Sera muy dificil?

Para el parlante solo de 15" o de 12" me iba a guiar por un tutorial que encontre para hacer una pantalla de marshall 1x12"... Se podria decir que casi es simplemente una caja comun, hueca...

La pregunta es, la caja para los 2x12" o 4x10", puede ser como la del 1x12" que te comente? Osea, puede ser simplemente una caja hueca? Obviamente con dimensiones bien calculadas...

Porque estuve viendo los tutoriales del foro para construir distintas cajas para distintos tipos de bafles, y son un quilombo! Eso es lo que mas me inquieta!


_P.D: Si hiciera una caja de 4x10", de que potencia debería ser cada uno de los parlantes mas o menos? Como para tener una idea.._

Espero puedas responderme! 

Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda! En serio!


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 4, 2009)

claro .. para guitarra solo se nesesita sonidos como mucho medios bajos y no bajos en si.. por lo que no es nesesario que produzca gran cantidad de presion sonora. en bajos... que es lo complicado al diseñar una caja paraun woofer...

es como vos desis tenes que poner el parlante enuna caja hueca. de la madera lo mas  rigida posible. con la parte trasera destapada para que produzca mas resonancia a ciertas frecuencias y no produzca presion sonora. los parlantes que tenes que comprar si compras de 10" lo mejor seria en 100w.. ya que posiblemente con suerte cada uno soporte unos 50wrms. por lo que tendras de sobrado unos 50w de margen de exeso de potencia.. .con lo cual podes trabajar  tranquilo ...saludos.y no te preocupes por la caja ... el quilombo se lo llevan los que nesesitan woofer.... mientras sean medidas razonables...podes utilizar el mismo diseño ... con los 2x12 y con el 4x10... nada mas que los de 10" pones uno sobre otro y uno al lado del otro te quedaria un cuadrado de parlantes ... por cierto bastante voluminoso.! saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 4, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por tomarte la molestia de responder! Se agradece mucho de verdad! Cualquier cosa en la que pueda ayudarte decime, estoy a tu disposicion!

Muchas gracias a los demas tambien por todas sus respuestas! Apenas tenga todo armado lo posteo asi ven como quedo!

Adios!


----------



## santiago (Feb 4, 2009)

me alegro que te quedaras con emave, a la caja hacela con mdf , o fibrofacil de 18mm te tendriq eu quedar 10 . y acordate, todo encolado, y atornillado te queda un espectaculo, 

yo cuando tengo que armar una caja mando a cortar las maderas a la carpineria que te la dejan bien a escuadra cosa que con un serrucho o caladora no podes, despues resta adivinar que pieza va en que lugar jejeje encolar y atornillar todo

saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias nuevamente!..

Me alegra mucho saber que hay gente tan colaboradora!


Cuando las tenga hechas las posteo jeje 


Saludos a todos y mil gracias!


----------



## marvel (Feb 8, 2009)

Me surgió una duda...

Que pasa si la caja no contiene solamente el parlante? A lo que voy es que, si pudiera meter el transformador de la potencia dentro de la caja donde van los parlantes, me ahorraria mucho espacio comparado con meterlo en el chassis junto con los pre's y demas cosas...

O sea, afecta en algo al sonido que ponga el transformador en la caja con los parlantes? Es poco recomendable?
Y acerca de la interferencia magnética? O sea, el transformador debería ir "blindado" de alguna forma? Considerando que la caja es de madera nomas...

Espero que puedan responderme! Saludos!


----------



## santiago (Feb 8, 2009)

no deverias tener problemas, pero es recomendable armarle un gabinete de chapa, para la potencia, osea, un gabinetito, para meter en tu caja de madera, para evitar interferencias entrantes, ya que con la madera sola tendrias que enmallar todo por una entrada ovia de ruidos, ya que los pre guitarreros tienen muchisima ganancia, si lo armas a madera pelada, vas a escuchar la 100 jajaja

saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 8, 2009)

Buenisimo entonces pondría el transformador en una cajita de metal, metido en la caja de los parlantes!

Ufa, yo quería poder escuchar la FM Vida jajajaja! 

Gracias che! Saludos


----------



## santiago (Feb 8, 2009)

pone todoooooo el pre mas amplificador en una caja de metal , sino a escucharlo a petinato

saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 11, 2009)

sisi mas vale...

Una pregunta, me ofrecieron 2 parlantes Eminence RED WHITE & BLUES 12" 120w a $400 c/u en emave...

Yo el amplificador no tengo pensado usarlo siempre a maxima potencia (170wRMS), sino pienso usarlo a una potencia menor para obtener mejor calidad de sonido (menos THD), aparte de que me van a echar de mi casa si sigo molestando con la guitarra jaja... Pero bueno, seguramente en las oportunidades que pueda, voy a subir el volumen al palo....

La pregunta es: Podría usar estos dos parlantes a la salida? O tienen muy poca potencia? Me parecen un poco caros igualmente :S


Gracias! Espero puedan responderme!


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 11, 2009)

compra emave--- a 400 mangos los eminence seguro que son campana de chapa... bornera de carton.. cono de papel higienico reciclado... suspencion de la tela de la sabana de algun linjera  chino .. naa... una garzada.. pero eminence.. ..y con que sea eminennce no ganas nada. compra emave que es ind arg y ala buelta de tu ksa... si tubiera alguna fabrica de esas en mi provincia saven como aprovecharia?-


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 26, 2009)

Por si no compraste aún, consideraste los Woofer Selenium para instrumentos, los que tienen la tapita brillante?

Ahí te subí los PDF que bajé de http://www.selenium.com.br/
Si mal no recuerdo, había uno de Santa Fé que publicaba en DeRemate y los tenía... (rondaban los 150/160 pesos el de 12 pulgadas).

Saludos y espero te sea útil.

PD: si alquien tuvo oportunidad de probarlos, diga aquí qué le pareció, yo personalmente no los probé pues no hice bafles para guitarras...


----------



## marvel (Feb 26, 2009)

Muchas gracias NEO101!

Todavia no los compre, asi que voy a averiguar por estos a ver que onda.. Parecen estar buenos dentro de todo..

Cualquier cosa comento..

Saludos!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola 
aprovechando este tema (aunque esta un poco viejo   ) 

quería saber que diferencia hay entre utilizar un parlante para guitarra o armarme una caja con un crossover de 3 vías? se cubriría mas rango de frecuencias? 
Según el maestro fogonazo en su post del preamplificador:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/206282/



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La respuesta a frecuencia se extiende desde 20Hz hasta 35KHz (+0, -0.5db) y desde 11Hz hasta 135KHz (+0, -3db)



El parlante adecuado debe trabajar dentro de este rango?

gracias!


----------



## opelk180 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola:
Te puedo sugerir que mires estos? Hasta el que los vende, dos por tres postea algo por aca.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-54198321-parlante-fahey-12-80-watts-hay-de-guitarra-y-de-bajo-_JM_

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 30, 2009)

Yo tengo uno de esos parlantes Fahey de Bajo y suena 10 puntos, y tiene muy buen precio.



Saludos.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 30, 2009)

ok gracias por el dato  

este parlante era una de mis opciones
pero podrian sacarme esta duda  



			
				MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> aprovechando este tema (aunque esta un poco viejo   )
> 
> quería saber que diferencia hay entre utilizar un parlante para guitarra o armarme una caja con un crossover de 3 vías? se cubriría mas rango de frecuencias?
> ...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2009)

Tenés que cubrir el rango de la guitarra si lo vas a usar para ese instrumento. Por lo general no pasan de los 5kHz y no van más abajo de los 100Hz. Ojo que es sólo una aproximación.
Poner varios parlantes para cubrir de 20Hz hasta 20kHz sería desperdiciar plata.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 1, 2009)

En mi opinión te va a sonar mucho mejor un parlante para guitarra que un "bafle de tres vías".
Un parlante de viola está echo para ese uso y para ese rango de frecuencias específicamente, en cambio un "bafle de tres vías" está echo para reproducir aceptablemente música en todo el rango de frecuencias.

Yo iría por un Fahey, que son buenos y no son caros.. Aparte Juan Manuel (Fahey) te da todas las medidas de la cajas y te dice todo lo que presices.



Saludos.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 1, 2009)

ok gracias


----------



## bruno_nqn (Jul 4, 2009)

hola que tal.... alguno me podria decir si este jahro me serviria para mi amplificador (STK 4191 II de 50+50W RMS) o sea que le pondria 2 de estos...
Jhr2311: (10JL350)
10”; 55 – 5.5KHz; 105dB; 350W; 2” ½; 8Ohm
o bien este...
Jhr 2103: (12150BE)
12”; 50 – 5.5kHz; 98db; 150W; 2”; 8 Ohm
P.D.: Es un combo para guitarra
otra consulta mas... como puedo hacer para usar un solo parlante en mi amplificador? supuse que con un amplificador sumador a la salida tendria que funcionar pero no se cual ya que tendria que bancarse picos de corriente bastante elevados (creo yo)...
Desde ya se agradece cualquier información!
Saludos! 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## santiago (Jul 4, 2009)

para tener una salida mono, necesitas poner en puente los 2 canales de tu amplificador, tenes que desfasar 180" la señal de entrada y poner en puente tus canales, busca en el foro hay circuitos

saludos


----------



## bruno_nqn (Jul 13, 2009)

hola otra vez... disculpa cacho por las abreviaturas... es que es dificil acostumbrarse a no usarlas cuando ya las usas por reflejo jeje.
Santiago: la verdad es que soy solo una aficionado en el tema de la electronica y no se a que te referis cuando decis eso de "desfasar 180º la señal de la entrada"... te comento que pense en utilizar un amplificador sumador en la salida del amplificador (si es que se permite usar esa abreviatura ) pero no se bien si se va  a bancar la corriente de salida que va al parlante ademas de no introducir ruido en esta salida... ademas, es necesario usar el sumador si a las entradas les inyecto la misma señal de salida del  pre?
desde ya se agradece!


----------



## santiago (Jul 13, 2009)

primero, no se bancaria la potencia que atravesaria , segundo , lo mas efectivo es hacer que cada amplificador amplifique la mitad de la onda de entrada , entregando asi , cada uno su potencia en un solo ciclo por decirlo asi , no recuerdo en que parte pero estoy seguro de que hay diagramas de "defasores"
en el foro , usa el buscador
saludos

edito aca hay uno con operacionales, usas este circuito , le metes tu señal mono en la entrada , y tenes 2 salidas independientes, una para cada amplificador

el parlante se conecta entre las 2 salidas , osea un borne a una salida de amplificador y el otro a la otra , en vez de a masa

http://sound.westhost.com/project14.htm

no lo he probado , pero tengo una etapa de 100 + 100 que seguramente lo va a incluir para aumentar "la pówer"jajaja

saludos


----------



## bruno_nqn (Jul 13, 2009)

gracias santiago por la pronta respuesta.... emmmm lo que pasa es que no son 2 amplificadores sino uno solo (stk4191 II)... y vos decis que podria conectar el parlante entre las dos salidas? eso vi que lo hacian en el datasheet del tda2003 o tda2005..
P.D.: Hay alguien que haya echo esto con alguna potencia de 50+50 o similar?
desde ya se agradece!


----------



## psychatog (Jul 15, 2009)

No tienen algun plano de las cajas de amplificador Fender o Marshall?
Quiero armar algo parecido a esas. De 100w.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 15, 2009)

hola
viste esto?
http://www.pisotones.com/Pantalla/Magogris/Pantalla_1x12.pdf
espero que te sirva


----------



## santiago (Jul 15, 2009)

que sea estereo quiere decir que son 2 amplificador

saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola, que tal?
quería saber cómo suenan los parlantes Celestion Vintage 30 de 12" ya que me venden uno en esta semana a muy buen precio (usado, pero andando) creo que lo rescataron de un amplificador Marshall..

Muchas Gracias..


----------



## jorgefer (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola, gente...
Quería comentarles que los parlantes para guitarra no tienen nada que ver con los parlantes de aplicación en audio o PA que conocemos. Los mejores parlantes para guitarra tienen una apariencia que, a simple vista, causaría el desprecio de muchos audiófilos, y por lo visto lo causa, según algunos posts que he visto aquí. Hay que tener en cuenta que lo que en audio es una virtud resulta un inconveniente en parlantes para guitarra, y viceversa. Esto es muy trillado, pero es verdadero: en audio se _reproduce_, y en música se _produce_ el sonido. El parlante y el equipo son parte del instrumento con el cual el músico logra su "tono", tienen su propia contribución al mismo. Los guitarristas gastan fortunas en parlantes por los cuales muchos no daríamos ni un centavo. Y es por el tono que _producen_. El Celestion Vintage 30 es uno de los más buscados para guitarra, vale 200 dolares en Argentina y, si lo colocamos en un baffle para audio, seguro que a los tres segundos lo tiramos por la ventana...
En todo caso convendría asesorarse por un guitarrista más que por un técnico electrónico, dicho con todo respeto. El músico entrena el oído de una manera totalmente distinta, y la electónica aplicada a los instrumentos musicales es un enorme capítulo totalmente aparte del capítulo del audio. Y muy sorprendente.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola Jorgefer, en realidad un audiòfilo inteligente no desprecirìa estos parlantes, ya que si bien, no son los mas adecuados para escuchar mùsica, es por ahì por donde sale la creaciòn del mùsico, que despuès, con varias distorsiones metidas en el medio, ellos escucharàn en sus sistemas Hi Fi. Serìa inteligente de parte del audiòfilo, guardar el debido respeto a estos parlantes Low Fi, sin los cuales un Jimmy Hendrix, un Eric Clapton, un Jimmy Page y tantos otros, no sonarìan como suenan y no nos deleitarian como seguramente lo hacen.
Sds.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Bueno, muchas gracias, la verdad, creía que eran un poco más baratos.. Este que me quisieron vender, tenía un orificio en el cono hecho con un destornillador, y tenía una cinta pegada arriba. Me dijo que iba a andar bien, pero sin embargo el lo había cambiado por uno sano (debe ser por algo, no?) y me pedía 250 pesos. Ni loco lo compré así roto. Como tengo poco presupuesto compré un parlante Spectrun, de rango completo, cono de carton y suspensión de cartón/tela, fabricado en Argentina. 12", 150W, 8 ohm. Averigüé, y según la calidad/precio, me pareció una buena opción. Tiene una buena terminación estética, que si bien no quiere decir nada, a mi parecer, ver un parlante que coinciden todas las partes pegadas, me gusta más que uno de 20 u$s que se vé a simple vista el pegamento del cono en la "araña". Bueno, con respecto al "Spectrun" (segunda marca de EMAVE, según el vendedor) lo probamos en un amplificador de guitarra que tienen en el local, de 50 watt transistorizado, pero primero le pedí que pruebe un Celestion (hermoso-carísimo), Luego un "jahro" (también nacional) y por último el que finalmente compré a 120 pesos. (unos 40 u$s) Bueno. El primero, sencillamente no tenía defectos. El sonido era simplemente extraordinario, los armónicos practicamente sonaban solos. (500 pesos, 130 u$s). El Segundo, me gustó bastante. Sólo que tenía un aspecto medio raro. El imán era gigante. El doble que el del Celestion (éste era el más chico de los 3) y el sonido que producía era un tanto "grave". (sin tocar el control de tonos. (250 pesos, 80 u$s) y por último, el Spectrun, que no le daba ni 2 pesos, anduvo bárbaro. Tiene un poco menos de "delicadeza" que los otros 2, y suena más despacio que los otros, pero anda lindo. (cabe alcarar que soy primer guitarrista de una banda de rock, y lo que hago es practicamente puntear durante todo el tema). También había parlantes "woofer de rango extendido" a 20 dólares. de 12", 300 watt (no sé qué watts son esos jaja) y todo lo demás. Pero tenían la suspensión de goma, así que ni los probamos.

Bueno, en un rato me pongo a sacar fotos de mi amplificador/combo para guitarra eléctrica y hago un post con ello, porque quiero compartirlo con ustedes amigos del foro. Muchas gracias.
Saludos.
Agustín


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Bueno, muchas gracias, la verdad, creía que eran un poco más baratos.. Este que me quisieron vender, tenía un orificio en el cono hecho con un destornillador, y tenía una cinta pegada arriba. Me dijo que iba a andar bien, pero sin embargo el lo había cambiado por uno sano (debe ser por algo, no?) y me pedía 250 pesos. Ni loco lo compré así roto. Como tengo poco presupuesto compré un parlante Spectrun, de rango completo, cono de carton y suspensión de cartón/tela, fabricado en Argentina. 12", 150W, 8 ohm. Averigüé, y según la calidad/precio, me pareció una buena opción. Tiene una buena terminación estética, que si bien no quiere decir nada, a mi parecer, ver un parlante que coinciden todas las partes pegadas, me gusta más que uno de 20 u$s que se vé a simple vista el pegamento del cono en la "araña". Bueno, con respecto al "Spectrun" (segunda marca de EMAVE, según el vendedor) lo probamos en un amplificador de guitarra que tienen en el local, de 50 watt transistorizado, pero primero le pedí que pruebe un Celestion (hermoso-carísimo), Luego un "jahro" (también nacional) y por último el que finalmente compré a 120 pesos. (unos 40 u$s) Bueno. El primero, sencillamente no tenía defectos. El sonido era simplemente extraordinario, los armónicos practicamente sonaban solos. (500 pesos, 130 u$s). El Segundo, me gustó bastante. Sólo que tenía un aspecto medio raro. El imán era gigante. El doble que el del Celestion (éste era el más chico de los 3) y el sonido que producía era un tanto "grave". (sin tocar el control de tonos. (250 pesos, 80 u$s) y por último, el Spectrun, que no le daba ni 2 pesos, anduvo bárbaro. Tiene un poco menos de "delicadeza" que los otros 2, y suena más despacio que los otros, pero anda lindo. (cabe alcarar que soy primer guitarrista de una banda de rock, y lo que hago es practicamente puntear durante todo el tema). También había parlantes "woofer de rango extendido" a 20 dólares. de 12", 300 watt (no sé qué watts son esos jaja) y todo lo demás. Pero tenían la suspensión de goma, así que ni los probamos.
> 
> Bueno, en un rato me pongo a sacar fotos de mi amplificador/combo para guitarra eléctrica y hago un post con ello, porque quiero compartirlo con ustedes amigos del foro. Muchas gracias.
> Saludos.
> Agustín


 
Asi que compraste cerca de casa? 
Los celestion son "dificles de comprar" para el grueso de la gente, pero no tiene comparacion, su sonido es impecable, he tenido el agrado de escuchar un cabezal valvular con 4 G12 funcionando con 215w, y jamas pude llegar a escuchar otra cosa como esa!

Los jahro son mas para bajas frecuencias, y ni hablar de esos espectrum, tienen menos presion,( son emsamblados aca) pero por lo que valen, convienen, eso si, no te pases de rosca porque es doloroso como quedara!!


----------



## jorgefer (Nov 3, 2010)

Agustín, qué lástima que no compraste el Celestion. Era cuestión de probarlo bien y, si andaba, te hubiera resultado mucho mejor que esos que compraste, aún con agujero y todo. Las roturas del cono se pueden reparar si no son muy grandes, y no afectan demasiado. La sensibilidad del Celestion (100 dB SPL) debe ser mucho mayor, tal vez 6 dB, que es como tener un amplificador cuatro veces más potente, y ni hablar del tono.
Y el ala de tela es bastante contraproducente, disminuye el rendimiento y demuestra que el parlante está pensado para frecuencias bajas. La nota más baja de la guitarra, la 6a cuerda al aire, es de unos 81 Hz. Por abajo de eso, el parlante lo único que reproduce es el zumbido que pueda tener el amplificador.
Me pasas por PM el dato del V30?


----------



## Tavo (Nov 3, 2010)

> Y el ala de tela es bastante contraproducente, disminuye el rendimiento y demuestra que el parlante está pensado para frecuencias bajas.



Todo lo contrario; el ala de TELA se usa en casi todos (la mayoría) de parlantes de Rango Extendido, ya que este tipo de parlantes se encargan de reproducir sonidos "medios", desde unos 80-100Hz hasta unos 7-8KHz.
Los parlantes con ala de GOMA se usan en los woofers y sub-woofers; ya que en este tipo de parlantes es crucial el desplazamiento Xmax (el desplazamiento del cono en ambos sentidos).

Yo tampoco hubiese comprado el parlante roto. Andá a saber que uso le dió el anterior dueño, si el parlante estuvo expuesto a la humedad... 
Hiciste bien en comprar ese parlante; espero que te de buenos resultados. Eso si, no lo "rosquees", ya que si lo exigís en importancia, se va a empezar a quejar el pobre... 

Saludos Agustín.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias Tavo. Ahí si te interesa, acabo de subir fotos y un "pequeño" comentario sobre el ampli en un nuevo tema en "elementos de salida".. lo terminé de armar hace unas horas. Compré el parlante santafesino nomás, y anda muy lindo.
Gracias por interesarte 

Saludos, 
Agucasta


----------



## jorgefer (Nov 3, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Todo lo contrario; el ala de TELA se usa en casi todos (la mayoría) de parlantes de Rango Extendido, ya que este tipo de parlantes se encargan de reproducir sonidos "medios", desde unos 80-100Hz hasta unos 7-8KHz.
> Los parlantes con ala de GOMA se usan en los woofers y sub-woofers; ya que en este tipo de parlantes es crucial el desplazamiento Xmax (el desplazamiento del cono en ambos sentidos).
> 
> Yo tampoco hubiese comprado el parlante roto. Andá a saber que uso le dió el anterior dueño, si el parlante estuvo expuesto a la humedad...
> ...



En primer lugar, estamos hablando de parlantes para guitarra. Que NO son parlantes tipo "rango extendido".
Además, si te tomás el trabajo de estudiar un poco el tema que, repito, no es audio, vas a ver que no hay ningún parlante para guitarra que tenga un ala o suspensión exterior distinto al papel del cono.  No los hay con ala de tela, ni de goma, ni de foam, ni ninguna otra cosa que unas corrugaciones en el mismo papel del cono.
El rango de frecuencias de un parlante para guitarra es desde unos 80/90Hz hasta 5000Hz. Todo parlante que exceda ese rango está desperdiciando SPL en el rango de interés y reproduciendo zumbido por debajo y ruido y armónicos indeseados por arriba de la banda útil. No van los Rango Extendido.
Y, sí, para comprar un parlante con un agujero hay que saber lo que se está comprando.
Ah, y por las dudas, un woofer tampoco es un parlante para bajo.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Jorge, gracias por aclarar. Yo metí la pata con lo que dije antes. El que compré no es de tela, es el mísmo cono de cartón que se pliega al costado. No tiene suspención de goma como los woofers. Y es un "rango extendido" pero funciona entre 80Hz hasta 5000Hz.. (es un rango extendido medio acotado jaja) Por eso lo elegí. 

Disculpas, Agustín.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 3, 2010)

A ver jorgefer, recurramos a la lógica.

He escuchado e incluso vi fotos acá mismo en el foro de amplificadores de guitarra que le han puesto Woofers como parlantes. *MAL.*
Digo, antes que poner un woofer para un ampli de guitarra (pésima idea); ¡¡ Es conveniente emplear un Rango Extendido !!

La teoría dice que los parlantes de guitarra están diseñados para las frecuencias específicas del instrumento, y eso es perfecto.
Yo quisiera que me demuestres las graaaandes diferencias entre un parlante de Rango Extendido con un parlante de guitarra. No creo que las haya. Y si las hay, serían despreciables.

En el ancho de banda de frecuencias, es verdad, tal vez exagero un poco, es probable que el límite esté muy cerca de los 5KHz.

Un woofer no llega ni en sueños a 5KHz. Un Rango Extendido es muy probable (y casi seguro) que si.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgefer (Nov 3, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> A ver jorgefer, recurramos a la lógica.
> 
> He escuchado e incluso vi fotos acá mismo en el foro de amplificadores de guitarra que le han puesto Woofers como parlantes. *MAL.*
> Digo, antes que poner un woofer para un ampli de guitarra (pésima idea); ¡¡ Es conveniente emplear un Rango Extendido !!
> ...


La lógica suele no tener que ver con el sentimiento. Y la música es puro sentimiento. Si tenes alguna duda de cómo suena de distinto un parlante para guitarra de uno de "rango extendido" _con una guitarra_, es porque no escuchaste uno. Los guitarristan los escuchan todos los días, y los distinguen con los ojos cerrados. Lograr un buen parlante para guitarra es mucho más difícil que fabricar un parlante de rango extendido para audio.
Y las diferencias no son despreciables. No hay que despreciar sólo porque no se es capaz de oir de la misma forma que un músico.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 3, 2010)

Perdón, soy músico y considero que tengo un oído privilegiado. He visto guitarristas que tocan bien, con las notas, pero salen de eso y desafinan hasta para tocar el timbre. 

Lamentablemente no he tenido la oportunidad de probar y trabajar con amplificadores de marcas y calidades reconocidas, como son Fender, Marshall, Roland, etc...
Solo tuve la oportunidad de probarlos, pero nada más.



> La lógica suele no tener que ver con el sentimiento. Y la música es puro sentimiento.


Veo que no entendiste ni un poco esta parte. Yo me refería a que apliques la lógica para elegir entre utilizar un woofer o un rango extendido en un amp de guitarra.
*¿Que usarías vos?* ¿Woofer o Rango Extendido? (en este caso no hay más opciones, solo esas dos)
Ya se que las dos opciones *son incorrectas*, pero dentro de todo es lo que más se le parece a un parlante de guitarra. No siempre tenemos la oportunidad/privilegio de comprarnos lo que nos gusta, lo correcto o lo de mejor calidad. Esto si es lógico.

Yo no aplico la lógica en la música, todo lo contrario, estoy de acuerdo con eso, la música es un sentimiento. Lo sé, y doy fe de ello.

Espero hayas entendido la intención principal del mensaje, y no te vallas "por las ramas".
Creo que si en algún momento dije de usar un Rango Extendido para guitarra, fue porque suponía que ni en sueños iban a comprar un parlante Celestion, Eminence o de marcas y calidades similares para un amplificador casero de guitarra (aunque sería lo correcto ).
¿Me explico?

Saludos.


----------



## jorgefer (Nov 3, 2010)

Un rango extendido va a andar mejor que un woofer en esta aplicación.
 Pero yo creo que quien hizo el esfuerzo de armarse un equipo para guitarra merece sentirse muy satisfecho de su logro, y ese equipo va a sonar mejor con un parlante para guitarra, aunque sea económico, que con un rango extendido baratelli. Ahora, si se consigue un rango extendido Leea 1222RE o XE usado, es otra cosa, pero dudo de que lo pague muy barato.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, estamos de acuerdo. 

Claro que un equipo se merece tener un parlante digno, especial para guitarra (en caso de guitarra eléctrica); pero no siempre podemos adquirir un parlante así, ce calidad reconocida y especial para guitarra.
Si no, fijate el último caso, "agucasta89" tuvo que comprar un parlante un poco más económico, acorde a su presupuesto.

Yo también lamento haber comprado un parlante Rango Extendido para mi amplificador, pero es que en ese momento (y en la ciudad que vivo) no conseguía otra cosa. Y encima lo pagué bastante caro, un parlante de 10 pulgadas, marca no conocida (Soundwel, made in china), me salió $215.
Si juntaba unos mangos más (y si hubiese sabido), me compraba un Eminence Legend 1058. Eso si que hubiese sido fenomenal.

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Jorge, si no es problema, aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/amplificador-guitarra-diy-45963/#post390101 publiqué mi "esfuerzo de armarme un equipo para guitarra" y la verdad que estoy satisfecho de mi logro, incluso con un rango extendido. El tema es que, como ya expliqué por ahí, es un "rango extendido poco extendido". se entiende? cubre las frecuencias de la guitarra, y hasta ahí nomás 80Hz hasta 5000Hz.. Y lo tengo con una potencia chica, de 40 watts, por lo que no sé si es taaaan crucial el hecho de garpar (pagar) 200 dólares en un Celestion.
Muy atento, Agustín.

Pd: Tavo, recién leo tu comentario. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Hay veces que no se puede todo. Un Eminence sería genial. Pero bueno. Por ahora me conformo con tener un equipito DIY al que luego le iré sumando cosas. Por lo pronto, me siento conforme con el sonido que entrega. Muy comparable al Peavey Rage 158 que tengo, pero con unos Watts más  jaja..

Saludos! y gracias!

Agucasta


----------



## jorgefer (Nov 3, 2010)

Agustín, ví tu post del equipo, me parece muy bien lo que estás haciendo, te felicito. Si por ahí, más adelante, tenés ganas de cambiar a un valvular, hay varios foros argentinos que, o bien se especializan en ésto, como "El cuartito diyer", o bien dan mucha importancia al tema, como "El musiquiatra" y el "Foro guitarrista", que tienen secciones especiales para DIYers. Y hay decenas de otros foros en internet, si hablás inglés o te sabés manejar con el traductor de google.

Ahora, no entendí algo. Vos decis que tu rango extendido no es tan extendido, pero en la foto se ve que el Spectrun es un woofer, lo dice en la etiqueta. A vos te suena bien? O es otro parlante el que tenés ahora?


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 4, 2010)

Gracias Jorge. El parlante dice woofer. Es cierto, pero porque es "truchísimo". Apenas me lo mostraron en la caja, estaba dado vuelta, y ví eso mismo. Le dije, "no, flaco, necesito un rango extendido". Y el "flaco" se me c@gó de risa y me dijo, "este ES rango extendido, no es woofer" y lo dió vuelta y me mostró que no tiene la suspención de goma que forma a los woofer. Era sólo el pliegue de cartón del mismo cono. También me mostró uno de la misma marca "spectrun" pero ese sí era woofer. (porque yo no me quedaba tranquilo con su argumento) y el cono, (tela y goma en la susp.) al apretarlo, tenía más recorrido (me explicó que era por el desplazamiento de aire que producen los graves) y el "mío" al apretarlo, casí no variaba. Aparte el imán del "woofer" era más grande que el del mío. (y costaban lo mismo ambos, no era más caro el woofer) De igual manera, donde lo compré lo probamos con un amplificador de guitarra, y probamos con una guitarra. Y tenía un Jahro y un Celestion también. Así que probamos todo. (El mío ni se compara con los otros dos) pero andaba muy lindo. Y yo soy exigente con los agudos, porque no me gusta que se escuchen "clipeados" (no sé si este es el término correcto). Te cuento. Cuando armé la caja, yo lo probé con un woofer de 12" marca "zabra sound" que está en mi post (el que visitaste) y era HORRIBLE el sonido que tenía. Y por supuesto, no tengo mucho dinero entonces compré lo mejor que pude jaja. Pero la verdad, la verdad, no sé por qué le pusieron "woofer" en la etiqueta (que se nota que está mal pegada, porque incluso está girada un par de grados).. Un misterio. Pero no es woofer.
Gracias por visitar el post que hice 

Saludos!


----------



## A.V. (Nov 4, 2010)

Quería aclarar otra cosa con respecto al parlante inapropiado RE, y es que hay que tener cuidado (si te gusta el rock)  si se utiliza algún pedal de overdrive o distorsión a volúmenes altos o bien, llevar el volúmen del equipo hasta el recorte de señal. Tus 40w te pueden romper un parlante de RE aunque éste se banque más de 100W, lo digo por experiencias varias, y más si es de media calidad.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2010)

jorgefer dijo:


> ...como "El musiquiatra"...


Ojo con ese...
Es un hermoso rejunte de guitarristas (no tengo nada en su contra), pero no preguntes ni aportes nada técnico. Aman la magia ahí.




agucasta89 dijo:


> El parlante dice woofer. Es  cierto, pero porque es "truchísimo". Apenas me lo mostraron en la caja,  estaba dado vuelta, y ví eso mismo. Le dije, "no, flaco, necesito un  rango extendido". Y el "flaco" se me c... de risa y me dijo, "este ES  rango extendido, no es woofer" y lo dió vuelta y me mostró que no tiene  la suspención de goma que forma a los woofer.


Ahora podés volver y devolverle la risa: Un woofer no necesariamente tiene ala de goma.
Suelen usarse en los de mala calidad para bajar el punto de resonancia y no tener que hacerlo con ingeniería y diseño. Que tenga un ala de tela, cartón, goma o de lo que sea no habla del rango del parlante.

Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Nov 8, 2010)

ya que están con los parlantes les dejo mi humilde aporte......ni soy musico, ni entiendo mucho, pero después de probar con unos cuantos parlantes en un equipo que arme para un amigo....
terminamos comprando un parlante eminence leyend ...... y les puedo asegurar que no es caro...Unos $300 Argentinos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





en verdad después de escuchar uno de estos o de este tipo... específicos para equipos de guitarra van a notar la diferencia


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 8, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Un woofer no necesariamente tiene ala de goma. Suelen usarse en los de mala calidad...


O sea, ¿un altavoz con "ala" de goma es de mala calidad, absolutamente?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> O sea, ¿un altavoz con "ala" de goma es de mala calidad, absolutamente?


No necesariamente, pero es probable.
Las marcas con menos propensión a hacer desarrollos interesantes de ingeniería (usualmente de mala calidad) usan esas alas para endurecer un poco la suspensión y bajar la frecuencia de resonancia sin hacer casi nada. Eso sí, sacrificás sensibilidad a lo pavote al hacerlo (se ven sensibilidades de menos de 90dB/1W@1m sin buscar mucho).

Una buena firma podrá usar (y las usan) alas de goma para hacer precisamente eso, pero no sacrificará taaaaaaaaanta sensibilidad.

Por otro lado, en las piedras que se usan en lugar de parlantes en los autos se ve a rabiar esto de las alas de goma. "Bajar frecuencia de resonancia" es la premisa, así que eso hacen y al menor precio posible. Y como adentro de un auto (es un ambiente pequeño) cualquier cosa suena fuerte...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Nov 8, 2010)

Mirá que buena data... No sabía eso Cacho.

Y... es esperable de las fábricas, por gastar menos dinero en diseño y producción hagas estas cosas, incluir ala de goma solo para bajar la frec de resonancia...
(y a veces para mejorar la estética; nunca falta el mermo que dice m"iraaaaaa que pedazo de parlanteeeee!" [y 1/4 del cono es ala de goma])


----------



## jorgefer (Nov 8, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ojo con ese...
> ... (el foro El Musiquiatra) es un hermoso rejunte de guitarristas (no tengo nada en su contra), pero no preguntes ni aportes nada técnico. Aman la magia ahí...



Comentario no muy afortunado.  Tenemos en ese _rejunte_ (?) un excelente nivel técnico tanto en la parte musical como en el grupo de gente de la electrónica, muchos de los cuales somos fabricantes de amplificadores valvulares y pedales, sin contar los muchísimos DIYers, algunos sorprendentemente bien informados.
Hay diversidad en las opiniones y respeto en la forma de discutirlas, y eso es muy positivo. 
Magia? No lo creo ...pero que las hay, las hay!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 9, 2010)

Será entonces que me crucé sólo con los magos que hay en el musiquiatra. Me han porfiado hasta el hartazgo cosas que son físicamente imposibles o indemostrables, y ante cualquier pedido de demostración se limitan a la descalificación.
Será un enorme gusto cruzarme por allá con alguno que pueda poner un argumento sólido, cosa que no he logrado hasta el momento.

No discuto la calidad musical de los integrantes (no podría, no toco ni el triángulo y si lo hago desafino), pero en la parte física, reitero, no he logrado más que porfias y argumentos mágicos.

Y aclaro, antes de herir susceptibilidades, que lo de "rejunte" no pretendió descalificar ni atacar a nada ni nadie. Nosotros (hablo de este foro) somos otro rejunte, sólo que no de músicos sino de electrónicos. Entiéndase así esa palabra, por favor.
Rejunte=Compilado, grupo, o loquesea de personas distintas con un interés en común.

Saludos


----------



## jorgefer (Nov 9, 2010)

Cacho, todo bien... 
Somos medio brujos, pero no es magia negra...


----------



## silvia espinel (Nov 14, 2010)

HOLA  a todos hace un  tiempo empece a clonar un marshall valvestate vsr 230 que tengo y mi objetivo es ponerle un*A* potencia de 100 vatios por canal pero  tengo una duda grande y es que parlantes usar para este ampli puesto que quiero una fidelidad completa pero no cuento con el dinero para comprar unos celestion . 
Me han ofrecido unos supertone tipo pesado supuestamente son muy buenos pero la verdad no se si lo sean ,me gustaria saber si alg*UI*en tiene la ficha tecnica de  estos parlantes ya q*UE* no la encuentro por ningun lado o si alguen sabe que tan fieles son les agradesco lo comparatan con migo o si saben de otra marca y referencia q*UE* me sirvan les agradesco mucho el comentario por sierto soy de colombia asi q*UE* necesito q*UE* se consigan aca


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2010)

silvia espinel dijo:


> HOLA  a todos hace un  tiempo empece a clonar un marshall valvestate vsr 230 que tengo y mi objetivo es ponerle un*A* potencia de 100 vatios por canal pero  tengo una duda grande y es que parlantes usar para este ampli puesto que quiero una fidelidad completa pero *no cuento con el dinero para comprar unos celestion* .


No tener el dinero para unos Celestion es un pésimo comienzo, pero para hacerlo simple, y ya que querés una fidelidad completa, vas a tener que invertir en parlantes específicos para guitarra...y por favor, no les des vuelta con otra cosa, por que vas a terminar perdiendo todo el esfuerzo de clonar el amplificador.
Podés probar con los Eminence, que andan muy bien - pero no son Celestion - o podés probar con Peavey, pero analizá la respuesta de los parlantes y luego decidí cual comprar. Acá no hay magia: los parlantes para guitarra suenan perfecto con guitarras, otros parlantes van a sonar bien con otras cosas, pero es del todo probable que no soporten los efectos de la distorsión a mediano plazo.


----------



## silvia espinel (Nov 14, 2010)

ummm me pusiste mas triste de lo q*UE* estaba pero se que tienes razon sera ahorrar por q*UE* al igual esos q*UE* me dices tambien son caros ya los averigue


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 22, 2010)

una pregunta yo mi amplificador que estoy haciendo le puse un woofer porque me regalaron ese parlante. habia pensado en ponerle un twitter para subsanar el tema de los agudos...servira de algo?


un abrazo!


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 22, 2010)

No, para nada. Cuando pongas el tw*ee*ter (no se escribe igual que la conocida red social) Vas a percibir un sonido carente de medios. El woofer (tu woofer), no sé a qué frecuencias responde, pero seguro que no complementa todo el espectro hasta llegar a los agudos del tweeter. Vas a tener un buen sonido de graves, como un bajo, o el golpe del bombo de la batería, entre otros, y por otro lado, los platillos, el Hi Hat, etc etc de la batería. Las guitarras, y las voces son las perjudicadas, porque no vas a tener una buena respuesta de medios. Eso si, tenés un crossover de bajos y agudos.
Si conectás todo "de gato" (así nomás) el woofer va a responder a medios también, pero a la larga termina perjudicando el sonido final, porque al tener que "cumplir" con muchas frecuencias, el parlante empieza a sonar peor. Lo mejor para un sistema de audio "cuasi HI FI" son las 3 vías, *con* crossover (activo o pasivo. Tambien dependerá del tipo de parlantes y de la caja acustica que tengas)

Saludos. Agucasta


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> una pregunta yo mi amplificador que estoy haciendo le puse un woofer porque me regalaron ese parlante. habia pensado en ponerle un twitter para subsanar el tema de los agudos...servira de algo?
> 
> 
> un abrazo!


 

Que tan Woofers ese ese parlante? de que medida es? y la marca si es posible!


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 22, 2010)

es de 12'' y la marca es full energy...denme un momento haber si recupero la caja donde m*E* lo dieron y veo si aparece la respuesta de freq.gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> es de 12'' y la marca es full energy...denme un momento haber si recupero la caja donde m lo dieron y veo si aparece la respuesta de freq.gracias


 

La verdaad no conozco esa marca, aca se consiguen algunas marcas chinas que en medios andan aceptablemente, ojo, ni comparacion con algun Peavey - Celestion - Burguera Etc

Saludos amigo cordobes, vi que pudiste hacer andar el ampli! nos vemos!!


----------



## silvia espinel (Nov 24, 2010)

los tw*ee*ter no me parcen para nada agradables en las plantas de guitarra puesto que le quita realismo y nitidez al sonido pero si quieres puedes mejor probar armando un parlante como los de un eq

como los de un quipo repetando bajos medios y altos de estas forma suena mejor pero siempre y cuando los parlantes y el tw*ee*ter sean de buena y de muy buena calidad


----------



## Tavo (Nov 24, 2010)

Aún así, haciendo un parlante para "musica", con Woofer, parlante rango medio (medios) y tweeter, no es lo mismo, nunca va a ser lo mismo.
La guitarra eléctrica se caracteriza por su sonido imponente, potente; y hay una buena parte de frecuencias entre los 1000 hasta 5000Hz, que es lo que arroja un rango medio.

Te diría que si no podés conseguir un parlante para guitarra adecuado, al menos intentes buscar un RE (rango extendido), como lo he dicho ya muchas veces, siempre es mejor que un woofer, hablando de amplificadores de guitarra.

Un parlante de RE, reproduce frecuencias desde los 70-80Hz aprox. hasta los 5KHz, que es el rango de frecuencias que ocupa la guitarra eléctrica.

Si el RE es bastante bueno, puedo asegurar que va a sonar muy bien, no tanto como un parlante de guitarra, pero va a sonar muy bien. Depende la marca, y la calidad del mismo.

Saludos.
PS: Los sistemas de 3 vías fueron diseñados para escuchar música, no para instrumentos específicos.


----------



## silvia espinel (Nov 25, 2010)

pues si  tienes razon los celestion por lo general maneral una sencibilidad de 95 db y entre 80 y 5000 hz


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

Esos 95sb se notan. uno genérico dice en la etiqueta algo como 92db+-3db. (como si fuera poco una diferencia de 6db) que terminan siendo 89db. Ese parlante va a necesitar el doble de potencia por lo menos para llegar al volumen del celestion.. (maaas o meeeenos jaja). Ezavalla habla de eso un par de post atrás, muy bien explicado..

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Nov 26, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Esos 95sb se notan. uno genérico dice en la etiqueta algo como 92db+-3db. (como si fuera poco una diferencia de 6db) que terminan siendo 89db. Ese parlante va a necesitar el doble de potencia por lo menos para llegar al volumen del celestion.. (maaas o meeeenos jaja). Ezavalla habla de eso un par de post atrás, muy bien explicado..
> 
> Saludos!



No son 6dB, son tres para arriba O tres para abajo.

Si tuviésemos un parlante con una sensibilidad de 97dB/1W/1M, tendríamos que alimentarlo con el doble de potencia que necesitaríamos para uno de 100dB/1W/1M.

La sensibilidad es un factor sumamente importante en un parlante. Antes que ver la potencia y características, lo primero que veo es la sensibilidad. Porque como dice el dicho "el que se quema con leche ve la vaca y llora"; ya me clavé hace raato comprando un woofer de 12" el cual decía una sensibilidad de 86dB, en resumen, una porquería a la potencia.

Hoy en día, trato de averiguar por parlantes con sensibilidades por arriba de los 92dB.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 26, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> No son 6dB, son tres para arriba O tres para abajo.


¡Bueno! 

Si el altavoz dice: Sensibilidad de 95 +/-3 dB, quiere decir que está comprendido entre 92 y 98 dB; entre esta, la diferencia máxima es de 6dB.

No es lo mismo un altavoz de 92 dB de Sensibilidad, a uno de 98 dB de Senbilidad. La diferencia es de 6 dB


----------



## Tavo (Nov 26, 2010)

Que bueno Yoangel, después de escribir mi comentario me quedé dudando.. jeje

Creo que ese es un factor primordial a la hora de elegir un parlante, va, por lo menos para mi.
La sensibilidad. La potencia dice poco.

Si vas a comprar un woofer de 10" y dice 400W, aclarando que la sensibilidad es de 84dB, no creas que tu woofer "va a sonar mucho con esos 400W" ¡¡

Peeero, si el woofer que comprás es de 8" y tiene sensibilidad de 98dB, y la potencia dice 40W, es esperable que el woofer de 8" suene mucho más "fuerte y bien" que el de 400W.

No se dejen engañar por los W, y mejor miren antes la sensibilidad... 

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 26, 2010)

Creo que la discusión era esta:


> Si el altavoz dice: Sensibilidad de 95 +/-3 dB, quiere decir que está comprendido entre 92 y 98 dB; entre esta, la diferencia máxima es de 6dB.


Y al final siguen siendo 6db. no 3. Y con eso, vas a necesitar 4 veces más de potencia, no el doble, pero obviamente, con 4 veces más de potencia suministrada, ponele un huevo arriba de la bobina porque te lo va a cocinar seguro 

Saludos

PD. Averiguando BIEN, por la calle, la MAYORÍA de los fabricantes, ni hablar de los chinos, koreanos, o Santafesinos (que hasta ahora son los que probé) ninguno de ellos proporciona la información de la sensibilidad de los parlantes que venden.


Esa información es un privilegio de las grandes firmas, como Peavey, Celestion, etc etc.

Alguien sabe si existe una manera o método de "medir" o aproximar la sensibilidad de algún parlante ya conocido? A qué se atribuye la sensibilidad? a la cantidad de espiras del bobinado? al calibre? al material?

Muchas gracias.

PD 2: 





> Creo que ese es un factor primordial a la hora de elegir un parlante, va, por lo menos para mi.
> La sensibilidad. La potencia dice poco.



El gesto, escrito, es: "bah". "va" es del verbo "ir"


----------



## Tavo (Nov 26, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Creo que la discusión era esta:
> 
> *Y al final siguen siendo 6db. no 3.* Y con eso, vas a necesitar 4 veces más de potencia, no el doble, pero obviamente, con 4 veces más de potencia suministrada, ponele un huevo arriba de la bobina porque te lo va a cocinar seguro
> 
> Saludos



 No señor. *Son tres para arriba o tres para abajo.*

Cuando un parlante especifica eso, si indica 92 +-3dB, quiere decir que la sensibilidad puede ser de:

90 dB ó
91 dB ó
92 dB ó
93 dB ó
94 dB ó
95 dB
Eso significa.

Saludos.

PS: Yoangel, una manito por acá?


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 26, 2010)

Lamento corregirte Tavo.

92db +- 3db:

Te comiste el 89db también. (3 para abajo, no 2)

desde 89db a 96 db.

matemáticamente: 96-89: 6.

Creo que debemos dejar la discusión aquí porque ya sabemos hacia donde apunta, y eso no es el objetivo del foro.



> Si el altavoz dice: Sensibilidad de 95 +/-3 dB, quiere decir que está comprendido entre 92 y 98 dB; entre esta, la diferencia máxima es de 6dB.
> 
> No es lo mismo un altavoz de 92 dB de Sensibilidad, a uno de 98 dB de Senbilidad. La diferencia es de 6 dB



Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Alguien sabe si existe una manera o método de "medir" o aproximar la sensibilidad de algún parlante ya conocido? A qué se atribuye la sensibilidad? a la cantidad de espiras del bobinado? al calibre? al material?


La forma de obtener la sensibilidad de un parlante es por la medición de los parámetros de T/S, ya que depende del Qes y del Vas.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 26, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Lamento corregirte Tavo.
> 
> desde 89db a 96 db.



Estàn hablando de Tolerancias. En tolerancias, existe un Nominal (92 dB, en este caso) y luego los dos lìmites, el superior (+ 3dB), y el inferior ( - 3dB).
Para obtener las Tolerancias (superior e inferior), hay que sumar o restar los lìmites, al Nominal.
Luego, se obtiene que la superior es 92 + 3 = 95 dB y la inferior 92 - 3 = 89 dB.
El campo de Tolerancia va desde 89 a 95 dB y su valor es de 6 dB.
Sds.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> PD. Averiguando BIEN, por la calle, la MAYORÍA de los fabricantes, ni hablar de los chinos, koreanos, o* Santafesinos* (que hasta ahora son los que probé) ninguno de ellos proporciona la información de la sensibilidad de los parlantes que venden.


 
Esos santafesinos son tan amarilos como los demas, antes dudaba, pero ya tengo confirmado que son de la tierra del sol naciente!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola gente. Quiero opiniones de ustedes, avanzados en esto. Anduve dando vueltas en el centro de Córdoba, en busca de parlantes para guitarra, para mi combo DIY con TDA2050 en puente, (o, con TDA7294 modo simple, ya voy a ver cuál es más poderoso). Mi equipo, está andando con los 2050, con un parlante marca "Spectrun" de rango extendido. Es muy barato, para no decir "malo". (o malísimo). En los locales de parlantes, me venden el Eminence Legend de 12" a unos 90 dólares. No tienen ni idea de cuales son los valores de SPL (sensibilidad). Todos me dijeron que ese dato no se usaba más porque no sirve para nada. (yo me reía por dentro). La cosa, es que en un lugar de música, que vendían equipos de guitarra, intrumentos, y demás, me ofrecieron un Peavey de 12" SIN DATOS de sensibilidad, y a un precio bastante razonable, al cual llego: 50 dólares (200 pesos ARG). Le dije que tenía un equipo de 40W más o menos, y él me dijo que iba a andar muy bien. Incluso le comenté que tengo un NaTiVo de 45W, con parlante de 10", y me dijo que ese equipo, con este parlante Peavey, iba a sonar muchísimo mejor que con el parlante original. 

Mi duda es: ¿Le creo? ¿Peavey puede andar bien, incluso si no sé la SPL? 

Espero atentamente su respuesta, muchísimas gracias.

PD: El parlante "Spectrun" que tengo en el combo ahora mismo, se RE calienta el imán cuando lo uso fuerte (al mango) durante un ensayo (2hs aprox.) ¿A qué se debe eso, a la sensibilidad baja, a los watt que soporta? Muchas gracias!
Agucasta.






Este es el "Spectrun" santafesino, que en realidad viene de la tierra donde todos comen arroz. (o "alós")


----------



## angel36 (Ene 25, 2011)

el que compramos con mi amigo .........el eminence.........salio algo de $280 asique los U$S 90 no estan tan mal ......compralo no te vas a arrepentir.......


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 25, 2011)

Claro, gracias por la respuesta tan rápida, el tema es que creo que me expresé mal. Quería saber si el Peavey podrá andar bien a ese precio, porque a los 90 dólares no llego :S


----------



## angel36 (Ene 25, 2011)

En verdad no vi nunca un parlante peavey.............. tendrás que esperar si alguien mas los uso.........

La marca es mas que buena........en teoría el parlante debería de ser bueno.........

Che , pero la diferencia son 100 mangos nomas...........trata de juntarlos......


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 25, 2011)

Me estás convenciendo jeje. La verdad, sería muy bueno tener el Eminence. Bueno, gracias por ahora, y voy a ver si alguien lo probó al Peavey, y qué pasa con eso. Y si no, esperar un tiempito más y llegar a los 338 pesos :S.

Muchas gracias Angel


----------



## Cacho (Ene 25, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> En los locales de parlantes, me venden el Eminence Legend de 12" a unos 90 dólares. No tienen ni idea de cuales son los valores de SPL (sensibilidad). Todos me dijeron que ese dato no se usaba más porque no sirve para nada. (yo me reía por dentro).


Yo me les río en la cara nomás. Soy un poquito caradura apra esas cosas y como sé que no van a entender nada si les explico lo que es el SPL y por qué es importante... Me río y a otra cosa.

http://www.eminence.com/guitar-bass/legend-series/
Los Legend de 12" tienen sensibilidades de entre 98.8 y 101.4dB 1W@1m. Fijate qué modelo es el que te ofrecen.


agucasta89 dijo:


> ...me ofrecieron un Peavey de 12" SIN DATOS de sensibilidad, y a un precio bastante razonable, al cual llego: 50 dólares (200 pesos ARG). Le dije que tenía un equipo de 40W más o menos, y él me dijo que iba a andar muy bien.


Claro, si le importa medio belín lo que tengas, mientras le compres el parlante a él...


agucasta89 dijo:


> Incluso le comenté que tengo un NaTiVo de 45W, con parlante de 10", y me dijo que ese equipo, con este parlante Peavey, iba a sonar muchísimo mejor que con el parlante original.
> Mi duda es: ¿Le creo? ¿Peavey puede andar bien, incluso si no sé la SPL?


Creele: Mejor que los Nativo suena cualquier cosa 
Pero un Peavey sin datos no te lo recomiendo, y menos si es de los baratones. Esquivalo y tirate al Eminence o a uno "de los buenos". No ahorres en ese punto que es de lo más importante. Si no, mirá por los Jorgesson, que no son una maravilla increíble pero son bastante buenos para lo que cuestan.

El SPL te va a dar una medida de "qué tan fuerte" va a sonar la cosa, no de qué tan bien. Para eso necesitás ver e intrepretar (como mínimo) el gráfico de respuesta en frecuencia del parlante.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 25, 2011)

Excelente Cacho, muchísimas gracias. Con sus 2 respuestas, dejo de tomar un fernet el fin de semana y me compro el Eminence. Me acabo de fijar en la página que me mandaste (muchas gracias). Efectivamente, es el Legend 1258. Con 100.1dB. (me parece excelente esa SPL). Está en $338, es algo caro, pero lo voy a gastar. 
Por último, ya que estamos con esto, según la ficha técnica, es de 75W ese modelo. Y mi amplificador es con 2 TDA2050 en puente. Va a andar bien? Tengo también hecho un TDA7294. 

Con cuál de los 2 voy a tener mejor rendimiento? Los dos están correctamente alimentados, y pretendo usar el preamplificador Peavey posteado por Oscar Monsalvo.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 25, 2011)

Y no averiguaste por un Eminence 1058? El número lo dice, en vez de ser de 12 pulgadas es de 10... Quizá cueste un poco menos.. pero todo depende tus gustos, a mi me parece bastante uno de 12 pulgadas, tengo un rango extendido (ni siquiera es parlante para guitarra) de 10' y suena demasiado bien y fuerte, que se yo, se me hace que con un 10' vas a andar bien...

Y como decía Cacho, hacé el esfuerzo y comprá algo bueno, que a la larga va a ser mejor, y vas a obtener buenos resultados! 

El que tengo yo es relativamente bueno, tiene campana de funcición, y se nota la calidad de armado de todo, es bastante lindo. Pero no es para guitarra, es rango extendido, en la respuesta en frecuencia dice 70Hz hasta 5.2KHz... Creo que cubre casi todo el espectro de frecuencias de la viola.

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 25, 2011)

Gracias Tavo, yo busqué ese, el 1058, pero está agotado en Córdoba, sin posibilidad cercana de reponer el stock, y es algo que me molestó bastante. Voy a ver si consigo, aunque por Mercado_Free_ hay sólo en Buenos Aires, y el costo + el envío, es *más caro* que el 1258 comprándolo acá.

Un verdadero garrón. Me acuerdo de que vos siempre comentás que en Pigüé es difícil conseguir variedad de componentes y eso, y la verdad es que acá en Córdoba Capital, que es la 2da o 3ra ciudad más grande de Argentina (para no polemizar con Rosarinos jeje) tampoco se consigue mucho. 

Una lástima. Pero ahora tengo 2 opciones. Esperar al día que llegue el 1058, o dejarme de jorobar y gastar los $338 en el grande.

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2011)

Pssss.....yo me demoré mas de tres meses esperando que entraran al país los Legend 1058 para mi hijo...pero no tiene comparación con nada!!!! Pagá lo que vale y no le des mas vueltas, *el parlante de la viola es parte del instrumento*...no un mero dispositivo para reproducir su sonido.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 25, 2011)

Si, Eza, sé que es así. Pero en mi caso en particular, es mejor el 1058 que el 1258? Porque este último me cuesta menos dinero, y tiene tiene 100.1dB de sensibilidad, mientras que el 1058 tiene sólo 98.7dB. Es bastante la diferencia, aparte el 1258 está disponible en stock en mi ciudad, más barato que el 1058 si incluyo el envío.

Gracias!

PD: http://www.eminence.com/guitar-bass/legend-series/
Este es el enlace de los datasheet de los parlantes que comparamos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Pero en mi caso en particular, es mejor el 1058 que el 1258? Porque este último me cuesta menos dinero, y tiene tiene 100.1dB de sensibilidad, mientras que el 1058 tiene sólo 98.7dB. Es bastante la diferencia, aparte el 1258 está disponible en stock en mi ciudad, más barato que el 1058 si incluyo el envío.


En tu caso es mejor el que quepa en el agujero del parlante que tengas. Ambos parlantes son excelentes y el que elijas va a andar muy bien. Si tu ampli tiene poca potencia, apuntale al 1258...y si no es tan baja, con cualquiera de los andará perfecto....siempre y cuando no tengas que desarmar todo el combo para agrandar el agujero   
Si tenés disponible el 1258 y a un precio razonable y cabe en el hueco...pues dale con ese y listo!!

PD: Los violeros tienen la put@ costumbre de analizar la performance del parlante cuando hacen los ensayos....y estos se hacen en unas habitaciones relativamente chicas, sin tratamiento acústico y con el loco de la batería al lado..o sea, en condiciones desastrosas....y en esas condiciones NO PUEDEN EVALUAR NADA...OK?
Te lo digo por que a mi hijo lo invitaron a tocar en un "concurso" de bateros, y tocaban en un salón con muy buena acústica, arriba de un escenario, junto a otro flaco que tenía un combo Marshall y dos bateros tocaban junto a ellos en sendas baterías acústicas [no electricas] (era un recital de una escuela de bateros) y el le puso el volumen bastante alto...un poco más de lo que usa cuando ensayan...y el "sonidista" vino a pedirle que lo bajara (a menos de la mitad de donde estaba) por que planchaba al Marshall y sonaba casi como una de las batas...   ...vos verás....


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 25, 2011)

Bárbaro Eza. El agujero del parlante es de 12". Así que no habría que agrandarlo. Voy por ese, y lo voy a usar con un TDA 2050 en puente (mnicolau), con un preamplificador Peavey XR700 con 6dB de ganancia. Muchas gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## jorgefer (Ene 25, 2011)

*Agucasta:*

El Legend 1258 es un parlante muy particular.El SPL de 100 dB no lo logra por una respuesta razonable dentro de la banda de 80-5000Hz, lo normal para guitarra. Ese valor tan alto sale de un terrible pico de por lo menos 10 dB que tiene en la zona de 2000 Hz. Fijate en las curvas publicadas, y comparalo con la respuesta de otros medelos más clásicos. Esto no es bueno ni malo de por sí, solamente hay que tener en cuenta el tipo de sonido que uno quiere obtener. El 1258 suena *taladrante* cuando se lo impulsa con buena potencia, digamos 30 a 50 W, sobre todo con overdrive. Es, sin embargo, bueno el desempeño en sonido clean, destaca mucho los armónicos en su zona de mayor sensibilidad.

Como dato curioso, ese tipo de respuesta "levanta" los amplificadores de baja potencia y que no tienen muchos agudos, mejorando su penetracion en las mezclas y en los shows.

En resumen, creo que te va a satisfacer en clean a potencias de hasta unos 40W, pero dudo que te sirva en overdrive, y menos con una etapa de potencia de estado sólido.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 25, 2011)

Más a mi favor. No se por qué, pero no me gustan los parlantes de 12'. Mejor dicho, ahora si se por qué.

Mi 10' suena muy bien en clean y con overdrive. Es un sonido que no cansa, el clean es bien puro, las notas bajas de sienten re bien (como por ejemplo hacer un MI con la 4ta, 5ta, y 6ta cuerda, me encanta) y también suena parejo en agudos.. Con overdrive suena seco, me gusta así, lo manejo desde el control de tono del OD.

La verdad es que ahora pensándolo bien, no está nada mal mi parlante.. (será que me acostumbré a su sonido? )

Muy buenos tus detalles JorgeFer.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 25, 2011)

Pará, Tavo...

Los datos que da Jorgefer son *sólo *referidos al 1258, *no *_a los parlantes de 12"_ en general. Cada uno tiene una respuesta particular y propia.

@Agucasta: En Rosario tenés Oliveira Musical (creo que es olimusic.com la página, pero googlealo por las dudas) y suelen tener varios Eminence publicados ahí. Fijate si no te sirve algo de lo que ellos tienen.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2011)

En realidad, la gran mayoría de los parlantes de las líneas de Eminence para guitarra tienen ese comportamiento "picudo" entre 1.5kHz y 4.5kHz, así que supongo que debe ser normal para ese tipo de aplicaciones...sobre todo si este comportamiento es compartido por las líneas de *Celestion *para guitarra.
Que no les llame la atención este pico a esa frecuencia...es normal para el sonido de las violas.

jorgefer:
Por que pensás que va a sonar mal con overdrive, si los componentes armónicos de todas la cuerdas se van a ver reforzados en esa zona...con o sin overdrive?   
Yo solo veo un refuerzo espectral en una zona donde están la mayoría de las frecuencias centrales de las notas....y donde tiene mayor sensibilidad el oído humano...


----------



## jorgefer (Ene 25, 2011)

*ezavalla:*

El pico del 1258 NO es normal. Es sumamete exagerado. Despues de haberlo escuchado en un test comparativo, las curvas me dijern porqué. Como dije antes, eso no es malo ni bueno. A mí me suena chillón cuando se le da potencia. La causa es la que vos mismo manifestas en este párrafo:

"Yo solo veo un refuerzo espectral en una zona donde están la mayoría de las frecuencias centrales de las notas....y donde tiene mayor sensibilidad el oído humano... "

Justamente ese es el problema: la concentración de energía en una zona sensible del oído. Le das potencia y te rompe los tímpanos. El problema se convierte en virtud cuando se escucha a volumen bajo, ya que el parlante parece realzar el brillo. Ésto sucede porque la respuesta a frecuencias del parlante no varía mucho a distintos niveles de potencia, pero el oído varía su sensibilidad a las distintas frecuencias según el nivel de sonido, como lo muestran las curvas de Fletcher-Munson. 

En general los parlantes de 12" para guitarra tienen un pico en esa zona, pero no es lo mismo un pico triangular de 4 o 5 KHz de ancho, que una meseta de 2KHz de ancho. La energía concentrada en un rango estrecho de frecuencias es entonces mucho más importante. 

Sin embargo, al 1258 lo dan como reemplazo de los Oxford en muchos modelos de amplis Fender, tal vez el sonido tiene algún parentesco.

Mi conclusión es que hay que probarlo en la aplicación concreta, el hecho de ostentar una mayor sensibilidad aparente no lo hace apto para todo, porque es una sensibilidad "sintonizada".


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 26, 2011)

Agus, aca te dejo unos links co los precios de los parlantes que se consiguen aca, comparando con los que vos conseguis en tu segunda o tercera ciudad, ja, creo haberlos vistos mas caros aca.
http://www.olimusic.com/ListaPrecios.aspx?fam=Amplificacion&rub=Parlantes&mar=all&lin=all&init=130
http://www.olimusic.com/ListaPrecios.aspx?fam=Amplificacion&rub=Parlantes&mar=all&lin=all&init=10

Fijate ent odas las paginas siguientes que estan varios modelos.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Pssss.....yo me demoré mas de tres meses esperando que entraran al país los Legend 1058 para mi hijo...pero no tiene comparación con nada!!!! Pagá lo que vale y no le des mas vueltas, *el parlante de la viola es parte del instrumento...no un mero dispositivo para reproducir su sonido.*



 

Tal cual. Más que el parlante, el amplificador completo. Podés tener una Gibson Les Paul terrible, pero si tenés un ampli... que da asco, la guitarra también va a dar asco.
Lo mismo si es viceversa, un ampli buenísimo y una viola Yamaha Pacífica PA112... 

Como desearía tener un Fender Frontman 212R... Babas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2011)

jorgefer dijo:


> El pico del 1258 NO es normal. Es sumamete exagerado. Despues de haberlo escuchado en un test comparativo, las curvas me dijern porqué. Como dije antes, eso no es malo ni bueno. *A mí me suena chillón cuando se le da potencia.* La causa es la que vos mismo manifestas en este párrafo:
> 
> "Yo solo veo un refuerzo espectral en una zona donde están la mayoría de las frecuencias centrales de las notas....y donde tiene mayor sensibilidad el oído humano... "
> 
> Justamente ese es el problema: la concentración de energía en una zona sensible del oído. Le das potencia y te rompe los tímpanos. *El problema se convierte en virtud cuando se escucha a volumen bajo*, ya que el parlante parece realzar el brillo. Ésto sucede porque la respuesta a frecuencias del parlante no varía mucho a distintos niveles de potencia, pero el oído varía su sensibilidad a las distintas frecuencias según el nivel de sonido, como lo muestran las curvas de Fletcher-Munson.


Sabés que le tenía miedo eso que mencionás de lo "chillón" cuando compré el 1058 para mi hijo? Este tiene un pico de altura parecida pero de menor ancho y a frecuencia un poquito mas baja que el 1258...y nunca sonó chillón cuando lo probamos ni cuando hice que otros violeros lo escucharan (al menos a ellos le parecía OK), pero cuando lo conectamos a un cabezal transitorizado de 100W de un amigo apareció un "brillo" muy marcado, aunque no necesariamente chillón. El problema en realidad no era el parlante, sino la excitación que tenía. Con el ampli de 30W que yo armé, aunque le metiera un overdrive pesado no me acercaba mucho a la potencia nominal (75W) del parlante, pero con el cabezal....llegaba y me pasaba, y ahí aparecía el "defecto". Yo creo que estos parlantes no son para pegárselas al mango con un ampli de mucha potencia, sino más bien con amplificadores de hasta 50W, de forma que la potencia extra originada del overdrive no se acerque mucho a los límites.
De todas formas, este "brillo extra" no era nada que no pudiera corregirse con el control de tonos del preamplificador...



jorgefer dijo:


> Mi conclusión es que hay que probarlo en la aplicación concreta, el hecho de ostentar una mayor sensibilidad aparente no lo hace apto para todo, porque es una sensibilidad "sintonizada".


Sep...eso me parece lo mas correcto, pero has visto como son los violeros  ...y si a ellos les gusta como suena...poco va a importar lo que nos parezca mejor...


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 26, 2011)

Gracias por sus respuestas, mis queridos amigos. Estuve leyendo detenidamente, y a la conclusión que llego, es que los 100dB son un promedio, (recién ahora estuve estudiando la curva de SPL) y que son gracias a un pico en una determinada zona de frecuencias, que es la que mejor se adapta, por así decirlo, al oído humano. Entonces, viendo y comparando las curvas del 1058 y del 1258, son bastante parecidas, un poco más estrecho el pico en el 10", y un poco más extenso en el 12".  Yo tengo un amplificador de unos 35W, con 2 TDA 2050 en puente. Viendo el comentario de Eduardo, con esta potencia, y cualquiera de los dos parlantes, andaría BIEN. Jorge comenta también que el modo limpio es aceptable. Para eso, tengo una anécdota. Un amigo mío se compró un amplificador Fender de la línea económica, un Frontman de 60W, con reverb de resortes, y todo eso. "Pero" con parlante que no es ni cerca un Eminence. En el lugar donde lo compró, le dijeron que por 30 u$s más, le cambiaban el parlante por un 1258 de Eminence. El lo compró con el combo ya modificado, y suena MAS que bien en el canal limpio. Es más, él es la segunda guitarra de la banda, y _casi siempre_ toca acordes de base en canal limpio. Ahora, usando la pedalera multiefectos, y con una buena distorsión, se va al car%/&jo. Es muy fuerte, y no se puede usar en más de volumen 2. Pero eso en la sala de ensayos, que es de 4m x 5m x 2.5m de altura. Es muy chica. Al aire libre, es perfecto ese parlante. No "rompe" los oídos, sino todo lo contrario.
Ahora, tengo que hacer la decisión, porque no creo que el tipo me lo deje probar al 1258 en mi ampli casero.
Eza: Tengo una duda teórica: Si bien, como dijo Jorge, el pico que hace en las frecuencias cercanas al oído el 1258, el 1058 es _bastante_ parecida, a mi forma de analizar. Entonces, me conviene el 10"? El 12"? Dá lo mismo?

O si no: ¿Me olvido de Eminence y ahorro 10 años más para un Celestion, que en realidad tienen una curva de respuesta en frecuencia parecida al Eminence?

Sinceramete, el de 10" no lo puedo encontrar en ningún lado, y si el de 12" no sirve, no voy a gastar tanta plata en ese.

Muchas gracias!
Agustín.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Eza: Tengo una duda teórica: Si bien, como dijo Jorge, el pico que hace en las frecuencias cercanas al oído el 1258, el 1058 es _bastante_ parecida, a mi forma de analizar. Entonces, me conviene el 10"? El 12"? Dá lo mismo?



Dá lo mismo, ya te lo dije 

Comprá el de 12" y listo, ya que lo tenés disponible y es el adecuado para tu combo sin tener que cambiar el agujero..... y dudo muuuuucho que te vayas a arrepentir...y como lo has probado es la forma correcta, en un espacio acústicamente aceptable. En una sala de ensayos ped0rr@ no tenés referencia para nada...para NADA!

Si el "control de tonos" de tu preamp es bueno, vas a poder corregir desviaciones en el comportamiento....si es que encontrás alguna.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 26, 2011)

Muchas Gracias Eduardo. Es más que obvio que no me voy a arrepentir, imaginate que estoy tocando con un parlante que es "_Woofer de Rango Extendido_" según lo que dice atrás. Así que con esto voy a andar bien. Muchas gracias de nuevo. (Me faltan 40 pesos para el 1258, que pienso conseguir portandome bien en mi casa ) jajaja

Nos _vemos_!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Me faltan 40 pesos para el 1258, *que pienso conseguir portandome bien en mi casa* ) jajaja
> 
> Nos _vemos_!



JEJEJE!! 
Eso se llama "manguear" plata a la vieja/viejo cuando no tenés ni un cobre. Lo he hecho varias veces y dá resultados, claro, siempre y cuando no lo haga muy seguido..  

Che, hace caso al maestro Eduardo , comprá el de 12' y fijate. Ya tenés la seguridad que es 10 veces mejor del que tenés ahora, y es Eminence. Listo. 

No te olvides de comentar como se escucha, tus opiniones.

Saludos Agustín!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 26, 2011)

Gracias Tavo! Es cierto, funciona, o _funcionaba_ antes de cumplir los 21

Pero bueno, son 40 pesos! nada más! 

Voy a grabar algún videíto cuando compre el parlante. 
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Es más que obvio que no me voy a arrepentir, imaginate que estoy tocando con un parlante que es *"Woofer de Rango Extendido"* según lo que dice atrás.


El primer parlante que le puse al combo de mi hijo fué un _*woofer rango extendido*_ marca *Jahro *  ...y una vez ajustado el amplificador a las características de este parlante, no sonaba mal, pero el problema era la sensibilidad...necesitaba un ampli con 8 veces mas potencia para que se pareciera al Eminence.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 27, 2011)

Bueno, gente. Estoy transpirando todavía, pero *¡¡TENGO EL EMINENCE 1258!!*. (perdón las mayúsculas y la exageración, pero estoy contento) Al final, después de dar vueltas por el centro, encontré una casa de audio profesional, que importa directamente de Estados Unidos, y no de Buenos Aires, por lo que en efectivo, y _sin boleta_ me lo hicieron a un 20% menos. . De la casa de audio, a mi casa, en bicicleta. (7km de sufrimiento que valieron la pena). El parlante vino en una caja de por lo menos 15", con una almohadilla de bolitas de poliestireno expandido EPS (En Córdoba le decimos _Telgopor_).

  Les cuento. Tengo el ampli con TDA2050 lejos de mi casa (precisamente a 150km, en la casa de mis abuelos, donde tenemos la sala de ensayo de mi banda), por lo que todavía no lo probé _In Situ_. Pero, en cambio, acá en Córdoba, tengo el "ex" querido NaTiVo de 45W. No pude aguantarme las ganas, y le desoldé el parlante feo de 10" de la misma marca que el ampli, y soldé el Legend. Lo estuve probando a muy poco volumen porque son las 14:30hs, y los vecinos duermen la siesta 

  Es hermoso. Suena perfecto, nada que ver con el Nativo. El sábado se van a encontrar cara a cara "Don Eminence" con "Don TDA2050", y voy a postear los resultados. 

  Hasta ahora, estoy más que satisfecho, no sólo porque me costó 20% menos, si no porque compré algo de calidad.

  En mi _thread_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/amplificador-guitarra-diy-45963/ voy a comentar los resultados, capaz que el domigo, ya que el sábado lo voy a armar, y ese mismo día, a la noche, tenemos "Show en vivo" (tocamos en un Pub en la ciudad de Embalse, Córdoba) -Están todos invitados -

  Saludos, y acá les van algunas fotitos del hermoso parlante.
Agucasta

PD: Eza, mi "woofer rango extendido" no suena mal tampoco, pero suena bajito, incluso con el TDA7294. Pero ahora no me quejo más jeje..
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2011)

Habrás notado las "diferencias" de calidad en los componentes del parlante respecto a los "genéricos" (por no decir ped****) que venden por acá...no?
Y sí...la caja es una verdadera belleza...


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 27, 2011)

Es cierto. Ni se comparan con los de por acá. Ni hablar de los que vienen de la tierra oriental jeje. 

Ahora lo probé con el Nativo, a más volumen. En 4 ya no se soporta dentro de mi pieza jeje. Una verdadera belleza. Lo que es cierto, es que hay que jugar bastante con el ecualizador, porque suena bastante agudo (me hizo acordar a una frase de Jorgefer, que dijo que era "taladrante". No sé si es tan así, pero usando los agudos en la mitad, suena MUY agudo). Da gusto tocar con un parlante que no distorsiona el canal limpio cuando se lo usa "fuerte". Un placer. Ahora quiero verlo puesto en el TDA2050.

Una pregunta, Eduardo, vos que los conocés bien, el parlante viene con una goma que cubre el imán. ¿Es de adorno, o tiene alguna finalidad? ¿La puedo sacar?

Muchas gracias por tantas respuestas, espero no cansarte.

Agucasta

PD. Lo último que te molesto, Eza (o al que sea). El cono del parlante que muestran los catálogos de Eminence, termina en una semiesfera en el centro (que no se cómo se llama) más grande que la del mío. ¿Es normal eso? ¿Le hará algo?


----------



## angel36 (Ene 27, 2011)

Ese modelo es exactamente el mismo que usamos en mi proyecto.........no hay duda.......y tiene el mismo "cono"........asique no le veo la diferencia......

Ahora técnicamente hablando espera a los que saben de estas cosas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Lo que es cierto, es que hay que jugar bastante con el ecualizador, porque suena bastante agudo (me hizo acordar a una frase de Jorgefer, que dijo que era "taladrante". *No sé si es tan así, pero usando los agudos en la mitad, suena MUY agudo)*. Da gusto tocar con un parlante que no distorsiona el canal limpio cuando se lo usa "fuerte".


Habría que ver cual pre estás usando y donde tiene los cortes de agudos...pero no te persigás hasta que lo escuchés un lugar acorde. Por otra parte, si has estado acostumbrado al sonido del otro cachivache, es del todo probable que te suene *mas agudo*...solo por que el otro no lograba reproducir esas frecuencias. Te repito, ensayalo en un lugar con mejor acústica y luego vemos si es tan necesario plancharle los agudos. Recordá que estás tocando una parte del instrumento, así que es probable que haya que ajustar otras cosas para lograr un sonido que te agrade....o nó   



agucasta89 dijo:


> Una pregunta, Eduardo, vos que los conocés bien, el parlante viene con una goma que cubre el imán. ¿Es de adorno, o tiene alguna finalidad? ¿La puedo sacar?


Esa goma solo recubre el borde externo del imán para que no se "pique" cuando reciba algun golpe con las cosas que ponés dentro de la caja (cables, pedaleras y todas esas yerbas). Dudo mucho que te moleste y no se me ocurre para que corno querés sacarla   , pero si es por jod***er...andate olvidando de eso....



agucasta89 dijo:


> PD. Lo último que te molesto, Eza (o al que sea). El cono del parlante que muestran los catálogos de Eminence, termina en una semiesfera en el centro (que no se cómo se llama) más grande que la del mío. ¿Es normal eso? ¿Le hará algo?


Naaa....es un difusor para frecuencias mas altas. No pasa nada...a menos que Eminence lo diga...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 27, 2011)

EZ, se me ahce que habla del tapapolvo/copo, no de un difusor 

En la página dice:


> Voice Coil Diameter    1.5", 38.1mm


Eso quiere decir que el "circulito" central del cono debe ser de ese diámetro (poquito más). Digamos que tiene que medir 40-50mm y eso parece tener, al menos estimando a ojo, en la foto.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> EZ, se me ahce que habla del tapapolvo/copo, no de un difusor


   Entendí (y contesté) cualquier verdura!   
Gracias Cacho!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 27, 2011)

!!!! TE FELICITO CHE ¡¡¡¡ 

Paaaa.... Se nota a simple vista la calidad de ese parlante!!  Es increíble, es moooooi bueno. Espero que lo disfrutes pronto y nos comentes que tal se escucha! 

Hiciste una compra inteligente, muy bien hecho. Tengo envidia sana por ese parlante...   

Y por lo de los agudos... Que delicia, eso es justamente lo que le falta a mi ampli... Los acordes, con los tres micrófonos activados (palanquita para arriba, Squier BulletStrat), suena bastante bien, pero ni se notan los agudos!! 

Es un punto a favor, para puntear es espectacular que se oigan "lindos" y presentes... (los agudos)

Saludos Agustínn!! (me imagino que estás así -> , y esta noche usás el Eminence como almohada )


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 27, 2011)

Gracias Eza, Cacho, y Tavo! 


Tavo dijo:


> (me imagino que estás así -> , y esta noche usás el Eminence como almohada )


(no, jaja)

De almohada, voy a usar el envoltorio del parlante, que es mejor que mi almohada 
Ver el archivo adjunto 47124


Mañana mismo me voy para Elena, un pequeño pueblo que queda a 150km de la capital cordobesa, donde viven mis abuelos, y donde está mi querido ampli, para presentarle a su futura esposa Eminece Legend. 

Saludos y gracias por los consejos y felicitaciones!
Agucasta


----------



## Cacho (Ene 28, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Entendí (y contesté) cualquier verdura!


Nunca me pasó 


@Agucasta: Esperamos tus conclusiones sobre el sonido y (mejor aún) las del resto de la banda (que no se enamoró todavía del parlante ).

Slaudos


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 29, 2011)

Buenas tardes. Les cuento que ayer renegué como perro para cambiar el parlante "Spectrun" por el Eminence, porque el primero tiene 6 agujeros para tornillo, y el segundo, 8. Así que, en medio del pueblo, a conseguir un taladro con una mecha de 4mm. Pero la espera valió la pena. 

Le dí tensión a los TDA's, y sentí un ruido medio raro. Un pssss de fondo, pero muy bajito. Miré el volumen, y estaba al mango. (uff). Así que lo bajé al mínimo, (lo apagué) enchufé la guitarra, y lo prendí. Sin la pedalera multiefectos, ya en 1/4 del recorrido del volumen, se escucha FUERTE. Ni hablar cuando lo pongo a la mitad, o a 3/4. Bueno, eso es en cuanto a _cantidad_ de sonido. 

En _calidad_, créanme que nunca más en mi vida compro un parlante que no sea específico para el instrumento que quiero amplificar. Probé con la Korg Ax3g (pedalera) con un tono limpio, con un poco de _phaser_, y suena espectacular. Se puede rasguear con fuerza, y el sonido no sale cortado, incluso con alto volumen. Después, con un poco de distorsión, sonaba bien. Con muchos medios y agudos. Pocos graves, en comparación con el parlante que usaba antes. Pero, en definitiva, bien. El canal limpio, impecable.

Ayer cuando llegué a la sala de ensayos, con el "Pequeño Bandido" (apodo de mi amplificador, en honor al Peavey Bandit 112), les mostré el parlante, (sólo el bajista dijo: waaaauuu, porque los otros creen que es igual al "spectrun" por ser ambos de 12") y después de convencer al resto de que había hecho una buena inversión, lo probamos a la par del Fender Frontman 65R con parlante "Fender special Design", y 65 watts _Fenders_. (No creo que mientan con eso). Bueno. No esperaba que suene igual que aquél, ni en cantidad ni en calidad. Para empezar, igualando ganancias, el Fender estaba en volumen 2 (de 10) y el mío en 4 (de 10). Por eso supongo que la ganancia final debe estar lejos del amplificador bueno. Pero, casualmente, mi "Pequeño Bandido" tiene más agudos y medios que el otro. Yo tocando con el ecualizador en la mitad (grave, agudo y medio) sonaba como el Fender, con los bajos en 1 (de 10). Para mí fue un acierto, ya que no me convence mucho el sonido grave, sobre todo en los temas que usamos _power chords_ (acordes en 5ta con distorsión). Además, es increíble al hacer un _sólo_, cómo con poco volumen se escucha clarísimo, sin sonidos feos entre medio, y con unos armónicos muy bellos (aunque no sea valvular ). Es una cosa de locos, pero les juro que se me puso la piel de gallina mientras tocaba, en un momento que quedé improvisando, y nunca le había sacado tanto jugo a un amplificador. 

Incluso con mi antiguo Peavey de 15W, (ya fue vendido por "pequeño" -miren mi ignorancia- para comprar el Nativo de 45) que sonaba muy bien con el canal limpio, pero con la distorsión no "penetraba" en ningún lado. 

Eso sí, no puedo tocar con mucho volumen, porque es taladrante como dice JorgeFer en mensajes anteriores, pero igualmente es innecesario, porque, como les comentaba antes, con poco volumen, el sonido se escucha bárbaro, incluso estando sentado arriba del amplificador (Con el Nativo o con el otro parlante no se podía sentar arriba del amplificador porque sencillamente no se escuchaba nada). Es muy bello, y creo que realmente me puedo sentir bien por algo que hice con algo de esfuerzo, con su ayuda (para nombrar a pocos: Mnicolau, Cacho, Oscar monsalvo, Ezavalla, Cacho, Tavo, Fogo, Jorgefer, Pandacba, Pipa, etc etc y muchos más etc).

Realmente se "notan" los 40W del ampli, y suena muy lindo. Estoy conforme por ahora, que ensayamos una vez con el nuevo combo, y en un espacio reducido. Pero como dijo Ezavalla, hay que esperar a probarlo en condiciones que sean buenas. Por ejemplo, esta noche tocamos al aire libre. Ahí se va a demostrar si anda bien, o no. Con eso voy a quedar tranquilo.

Disculpen por tanto texto, pero me colgué, y espero que no sea _offtopic_, sólo quiero contarles lo que viví con un pequeño amplificador, que hice (sin ser técnico, ingeniero ni nada), y siguiendo sus enseñanzas y consejos, ahora tengo un equipo más que decente, que forma parte de mi instrumento.

Si me llaman la atención por la extensión del texto, perdón, no lo vuelvo a hacer, pero me inspiré.

Saludos y gracias.
Agucasta

PD: Cacho, lamentablemente el resto de la banda se enamoró también del Eminence

PD2: Mañana subo fotos de la reforma, y del recital con "Pequeño bandido" 
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

Que bueno agustínn!!! 

Me alegro que te guste el nuevo transductor. Era de esperar una mejoría, y ahora la podés oír que es cierto, que no es lo mismo un "woofer rango extendido" que un parlante para ampli de viola.

Esperamos unas fotos de la banda che. jeje

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 29, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> ...nunca más en mi vida compro un parlante que no sea específico para el instrumento que quiero amplificar.


Bueno, uno más para el club. Bienvenido a "You get what you pay for".


agucasta89 dijo:


> ...(para nombrar a pocos: Mnicolau, Cacho, Oscar monsalvo, Ezavalla, Cacho, Tavo, Fogo, Jorgefer, Pandacba, Pipa, etc etc y muchos más etc).


Oia... Está dos veces el menos indicado 


agucasta89 dijo:


> PD: Cacho, lamentablemente el resto de la banda se enamoró también del Eminence


Bueno, pero a esos no los convencimos nosotros, sino vos tocando . Quiere decir que el cambio fue bueno.
Me alegro por tu nuevo sonido. Que lo disfrutes y esperamos las fotos.


Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola! Al final de este post: _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/amplificador-guitarra-diy-45963/index2.html#post441769_ subí fotos del _monstruito_ en la previa del recital. Para no duplicar los comentarios en este hilo, hice una pequeña reflexión sobre el parlante Eminence después de probarlo como se merece.

Saludos, y suerte!


----------



## GonzaloGomez (Feb 14, 2015)

hola me gustaria aclarar una duda. arme una potencia de 50 +50w rms. cuando fui a ver parlantes me recomendaron de 600w pero me parece mucho, yo creia q debia ser 4 veces la potencia real osea 200w- los parlantes eran jbl selenium y otro power full kb12. Cual recomiendan? es para una guitarra casi siempre distorcionada.


----------

